# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Tự làm form đăng ký Email Newsletter (Dùng PHP và Ajax)

## goldenfalcon

Bài viết này hướng dẫn bạn thực hiện 1 form đăng ký Email Newsletter đơn giản có các chức năng như sau:
Không load lại trang web sau khi đăng ký.Dùng công nghệ Ajax để kiểm tra Email có đúng không, đã tồn tại trong database hay chưa.Đưa Email vào cơ sở dữ liệuBạn hãy download file đính kèm (ở cuối bài) về và giải nén ra.
Mở file db.php và nhập vào thông số kết nối với database.Tạo 1 table mới tên là "subscribers" (run file "sql.sql").


```
CREATE TABLE `subscribers` (
  `ID` int(11) NOT NULL auto_increment,
  `email` varchar(255) NOT NULL,
  `rand_key` varchar(32) NOT NULL,
  `status` tinyint(1) NOT NULL default '0',
  PRIMARY KEY  (`ID`)
) ENGINE=MyISAM;
```

File index.php chứa form để đăng ký, bạn hãy chỉnh sửa lại file này theo ý của bạn, nhưng đừng quên thêm 2 file này vào trong mã: javascript (js/mootools.js) và css (css/style.css).


```
<link href="css/style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<script type="text/javascript" src="js/mootools.js"></script>
```

Mở file "add.php" và sửa lại dòng 13, 14 và 18 bằng cách điền vào địa chỉ Email của bạn và tên miền website.
Lưu ý: ở dòng 18, đường dẫn đến file "confirm.php" phải chính xác..[download]http://www.box.net/shared/01d3lcgela[/download]


```
[replacer_a]
```

----------


## manquang29

Đây là hướng dẫn đăng ký để làm gì đây. Tớ chưa biết cái này

----------


## chothuevanphonggiare

This user is out of bandwidth. 
Please email [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> for support or upgrade for more bandwidth

----------


## hocnauan

*Làm ơn chỉ dùm bảng đăng ký*

Tôi làm trang web, nhưng có mấy trang riêng tư, vậy admin có thể chỉ dùm làm một bản đăng thành viên cho người ta vào, vì giới hạn chỉ nhưng người qen biết thôi. Trang web cua toi làm Dreamweaver CS3, có thể nào chỉ từng bước dùm tôi không , cám ơn

----------


## messi

> Tôi làm trang web, nhưng có mấy trang riêng tư, vậy admin có thể chỉ dùm làm một bản đăng thành viên cho người ta vào, vì giới hạn chỉ nhưng người qen biết thôi. Trang web cua toi làm Dreamweaver CS3, có thể nào chỉ từng bước dùm tôi không , cám ơn


Bác viết bằng ngôn ngữ gì?
Nếu bác dùng Dreamweaver và viết bằng html thì chắc là không được như yêu cầu rồi.
Bác có thể liên hệ tôi để hướng dẫn thêm.
Thân ái!

----------


## phongphongphong1992

thank you, nice tut [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## davidcusagi

> thank you, nice tut [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Cái link down bị limit rồi, ko hiểu bác này làm sao mà biết Nice tut nhỉ, ha ha ha :a:

----------


## wekhanh

fsdfsdfee ffgfgf

----------


## maukimtan

Hi,

Làm sao không có download được, đang tính tìm hiểu mà không thể download nên hơi tiếc nối

----------


## kanhtran

link chính gốc : http://www.roscripts.com/Ajax_newsletter_form-146.html

----------


## hoangthikd

thanks thì mới down được à bạn

----------


## kowalsky

adasd ád ád adas dá adas áảã 6aw ahya h

----------


## meolamdep

sao không thấy link nhỉ ?????????????????????

----------

